# I found Bobbies Brother!!



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Online is a bad place for me to be!!! I am obsessive about checking the craigslist websites for dogs in need of rescuing...today I found Bobbies brother. I am CERTAIN it is him. They have the same birthdays and look identical. There were 18 puppies when we got her. He has the same hair problems as when we got her...crazy. They are selling him for 300E or like $450 which is crazy. He does not look very good, I dont think. 

I wish I could go pick him up.

Her fur looked exactly like this until we took her off dog food


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just also want to say it pisses me off when people buy a puppy and keep it for like a month or two and then dump it like it is nothing. Many people should never be allowed to have pets!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

poor little guy


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You are right...you should not be allow on craiglist or maybe even on the computer  But that little pup is a LUCKY dog. So what are you going to name this one woman rescue that you have started there in Madrid? 
I hope your husband isn't to mad at you :no: Let us know what happens with Bobbies Brother...

You changed your post...did you changed your mind?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

That doesn't sound safe - meeting a strange man in front of a grocery store by yourself at 11 PM? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take a strong man of your own or something - maybe call the police and have a police car meet you there in case he is dangerous. I would not feel secure enough to meet a strange man that late alone and I hope you take precautions!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I did change my post because I dont want yall to think I am a looney dog hoarding person...I just have a REALLY soft spot for dogs in need.

I am taking my friend to go look at him. The guys that has him is his second home already and I will be taking him into his 3rd..I am just SOOO sad for him!! I just called the guy to get info, and the things he said to me pushed me to go pick him up...he said he didnt want money just to get rid of him...so here I go to the ghetto to pick him up at 11pm at night. I am taking a friend with me....should I take Bob; or no?

I say the hubby will kill me, but I know he will just shake his head and say oh Sarah...he knew what he was getting himself into when he hooked up with me. In america I was a foster parent through the Humane Society and worked with 2 rescues fostering Dogs, cats...and my real passion PBP's (pot bellied pigs).


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I did change my post because I dont want yall to think I am a looney dog hoarding person...I just have a REALLY soft spot for dogs in need.
> 
> I am taking my friend to go look at him. The guys that has him is his second home already and I will be taking him into his 3rd..I am just SOOO sad for him!! I just called the guy to get info, and the things he said to me pushed me to go pick him up...he said he didnt want money just to get rid of him...so here I go to the ghetto to pick him up at 11pm at night. I am taking a friend with me....should I take Bob; or no?
> 
> I say the hubby will kill me, but I know he will just shake his head and say oh Sarah...he knew what he was getting himself into when he hooked up with me. In america I was a foster parent through the Humane Society and worked with 2 rescues fostering Dogs, cats...and my real passion PBP's (pot bellied pigs).


No...don't take Bob. Just incase this little guy is sick or something. 
I see nothing wrong with dog hoarding :bowl: ... I am sure this little guy is way better off with you...you don't have to keep him (but you might) just get him out of the bad place he is at and take it from there. 
I am glad you are taking someone with you but be safe anyway, and update when you get back... I will sit here on the other side of the world and worry like the mom I am all day :curtain: What is the time difference from here to there...it's 7:13 a.m. here.
I know what you say about your husband...I have the same kind here...big softy when it comes to animals. 
Good luck....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you are a very courageous, passionate person, and have a huge :--heart:I hope you are able to rescue sweet Bobby's brother....please do be careful, take all precautions when meeting this "character".....good luck....he is sweet looking too!!!! :


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What has happened? Hope you and pup are OK.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BE SAFE, hope this works out, he's an adorable little guy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Ihope it all worked out and that you are safe and have the puppy...please let us know.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Spain is 6 hours ahead of us in EST in the US. I hope everything goes okay! Also, you were talking about getting another Golden eventually


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ilovemydoggies*

Ilovemydoggies

I hope you took your friend with you and your are both safe and that Bobbie's brother is safe, too!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I just saw this thread. I hope everything is ok and lovemydoggiesx2 is ok. I am worried for her and the puppy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My goodness. I sure hope you are okay Sarah.:crossfing

I'm a bit obsessive about animals too so no way I'd call you a crazy hoarder. I think angel is more what comes to mind.

Please keep Bobbie separate from her brother until you an have him checked out. He does not look like he has had as good of care as she has and he might make her sick.

Good luck. Be careful. I'm saying a prayer for you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Debles said:


> What has happened? Hope you and pup are OK.


I think she left to get the pup. :crossfing


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

janine said:


> I think she left to get the pup. :crossfing


Spain is 6 hours ahead of us...It will probably be at least 6 more hours before she even leaves the house to get the pup. I hope there are restaurants or bars near where she is going. 11 pm is quite normal to go out for dinner or be in a bar, so it will probably not be quiet...Still scary.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping all goes well tonite, Sarah, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers til we hear you are home safe and sound, with Bobbie's brother..:crossfing


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope everything worked out okay. 
I don't know what we'd do if we found one of Riley's brothers or sisters in need of a home. (Oh hell... who am I kidding? We'd have two dogs again!)


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I typed a reply but my internet went out and I am too tired to do it again tonight..its 130...just wanted to let yall know I just got home safe, and I brought Cooper with me, there was no way I was not going to take him...hes so tiny and skinny a lot smaller than Bob....I know its early but the whole brood gave him the welcome...hes such a sweet little guy...here are first pics.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Bless you! You must be exhausted! I checked back several times, I'm glad you gave us an update! He looks sweet...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

he sure does look a lot like Bobbie! Good luck with whatever you decide to do, keep him or find him a wonderful home!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG, i seriously LOVE You. haha. I love all that you do. You have a great heart! I need to find your other puppies thread. Havent seen it in a while. (Haven't been on much).


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

New to this thread, but glad everything worked out. I would have done the same thing, but not sure what my neighbors would say if another dog showed up. Hope he is healthy and happy in his new home.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Little Cooper is very cute....happy you are home safe. Update more when you can.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

There is no way your husband could ever be mad at you for bringing Cooper home. Just tell him there is only 16 more to find.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You are an angel among us!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you are safe and were able to rescue little Cooper. Bless you, you are an angel.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

You are amazing! They do look so similar, did you ask where he got him? maybe that would clarify if they are siblings!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

You are such an amazing person. I can't wait to get addicted to this rescue like I did with the other puppies thread.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Maybe this is the second dog you are suppose to have.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am thinking this is the third dog you are supposed to have.....your golden rescue you wanted.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so glad that you are safe and that you were able to get Cooper. He sure is a cutie!! You are his angel!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You're awesome!!!! He does look like Bob and maybe your second dog? Do you have to quarintene (sp) him until you make sure he doesn't have any communicable disease?


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooper is really beautiful and the siblings do look alike. The best to you, your Golden rescue and Purple and Princess Bobby


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just ran through the thread. 

You certainly earned your angels wings today. 

I hope that Cooper is healthy and that he finds a perfect loving home--(hopefully with you!)

All our Best to you and your family +1.

Keep us posted--ok?

SJ


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so happy to read that you are safe home with little Cooper. He is a doll and I bet in no time he will be looking as great as Bobby. So cute the two of them together.

Bless you, it is a wonderful thing that you have done.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok here is Coopers story that the guy told me and hopefully my internet will keep.

I met the guy last night, but I was a TAD bit concerned when he showed up without the dog...my friend said ***! He asked us to follow him to his house and we did but the whole time I was thinking this could be a Law and Order SVU ripped from the headlines episode and if my husband knew what I was doing he would be PISSED! So we waited outside the house. Aganst your advise I brought Bob with me. I knew he had been fully vacced and I wanted to see what his temperment would be. We did the introductions and they were a perfect fit, like they had been together every second of their lives. Thinking this was her brother how could I not bring her. We took them to the park to talk and let them play. While we were there a man off leash walking his 2 insanely beautiful Goldens Clara and Clause can and starting playing aith the pups. I took that as a sign *sigh*. He said that he had had Cooper for a month and he was a gift to his girlfriend to celebrate them getting their first place together, but the girlfriend dumped him; and never moved in and the landlord said he couldnt have a dog, so he had been kept outside. When I first saw Cooper I said ¨my god he is so skinny, and they guy was like yeah I know thats my fault.¨ I asked him what he fed him, and he said whatever he eats anything....ahhhh. I asked where he got Cooper from and he said a farm. That the previous owners had a 15 year old Golden and wanted a pup, so they bought him but the old dog didnt like having a puppy around so they got rid of him. 
The guy works 2 jobs and said since his girlfriend didnt have the pup he couldnt keep him he works 2 jobs and Cooper is home alone tearing up the house from 8 am to 11 pm....por little guy. I went in the guys house and cooper had NO toys and a crate for a cat. He had no water and was eating Carrefour discount puppy food...but the bag was full...it would be the same as like Walmart discount...jsut not good. I asked where he slept and he said anywhere. He has ZERO manners and has not been trained for anything....potty, crate, leash, sit, jumping....he is social but a bit hesitant.

He is REALLY thin. I think he is just a tiny bit taller and longer then Bob but he weighs 9.8 kilos or 21.5 pounds. Bob is 12 kilos or 26.5 lbs. I started him on the same raw food I am feeding the babies and I am going to teach him to eat raw and we are starting manner training. I tried and failed this morning with sit for 10 mins...hahah...10 years ago I took my dog in America to training classes and I still remember how to do everything, but poor little Cooper doesnot understand. I am going to blame it on the language barrier.

Him and Bobbie look SOO much alike. If I am standing 10 feet away there is no way I could tell who is who. He has fuzzier ears than her and a bit longer of a nose and is skinnier but other than that they are identical!!

Cooper had a hard night. He paced the house and was really nervous and crying and barking, but finally at 330 he laid in bed together and he fell asleep with me and didnt move. I woke up at 7 and he was cuddled up around my tummy awake looking at me. I started crying and we want back asleep until 9 when the babies were screaming for breakfast....so not a lot of sleep and him and Bob have been playing like crazy. She like to play with him, but is a spoiled little brat...seriously like a very bad child and does not want to share her toys and she is so jealous and takes them away from him. She is such a BRAT, but I love her more than anything. I am going to work hard on everything with him and we will see what happens...

Oh on top of the zero manners he walks around air humping..I laugh but tell him to stop. I have never seen a dog do that before...hahah....

Here is a pic from this morning in bed.....he is SOOOO beautiful!!!

I forgot to mention that the guy does not have his papers or records that the last owner does still??????? Weird I think, so the guy is suppose to go get them and I am meeting him on saturday, so I will find out if they were the same litter!!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I havent told the hubby I took Cooper, he is in France, but I just did send him this photo...I know he is going to think it is Bob.....

And, when you guys have a rescue do you change their name since they are having a frest start or do you keep it the same?? Im not sure how much I like the name Cooper for him.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry for the typos. I type fast on a french computer and the keys are diff than on the English one, and I never proof read....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok...first I have to YELL at you for going to this mans house!!! Crazy lady!!!! Ok...now I can say you are such a wonderful person for saving Cooper  He is very cute!!! I want to be the fly on the wall when your husband comes home and Bobbie and her twin greet him at the door ... please take a picture of this. LOL It sounds like poor Cooper has had a sad life for such a small young pup but I am sure you can make up for it with all your caring. Since Cooper has no training I am sure changing his name at this point wouldn't matter at all..the guy most likely didn't call him anything since he spent so little time with him. Anyway ... good luck and keep the pictures and his story coming. And just a tip...don't look for anymore dog on the computer today I think you have your hands full


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh Janine....I laughed..you are funny but so right!!! No more dogs for me...my hands are full and my house is full...of pee and poo mostly....

Hes such a nervous little guy..he cant seem to relax and is pacing all the time. More pics from today....Bob is the one sleeping on the chair...haha....crazy girl and cooper next to the sofa..his legs are long!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG I can't believe it!! I don't think I would be able to leave that little guy where he was either... I think you are living in a place where people generally regard their dogs as property rather than beloved pets (in the main). 

A couple have just purchased one of our puppies, who have just sold up and moved back from Spain, and they were telling me some really sad stories about the way that dogs are kept there... the rescues are always full (in their area ALL of the rescues were run by Brits) and lots of strays/uncared for dogs around.

I know I would find it heartbreaking to witness - so I take my hat off to you for doing your little bit to make a difference.

Are you going to keep him, or bring him on and then find him a fab home?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey.... Boy I can't keep track of you! Again you have stepped up and gone to bat for another unfortunate casualty.He is really sweet, glad you were able to take him. Good Luck!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the pictures of Bobbie...what is it with her and that chair? Maybe she doesn't want you to sit down and use the computer to find any more dogs !!!! Poor Cooper is so skinny...he really must be wondering what is going on in his life now.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My hats off to you once again, girl.....you've done a great job.....I think he's beautiful....and I hope it all works out....the poor thing has been bounced around from home to home, be patient, he will come around....Im hoping you are keeping him...: Also think that it wouldnt hurt to change his name.....I pray for you all, especially when DH comes home....My thoughts, he will be happy with both sweeties...I believe you were meant to find him, nourish him, and to love him......Keep the pics coming......You will have many important decisions to make in the coming weeks, keep purple, give her to a nice home, keep "Cooper", or foster him, then send him on to a new home.....good luck with it all.....YOU ARE A SPECIAL LADY!!!!! :


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You, are amazing, you have found your calling , my dear,cooper, and bobbie, belong together, it was meant to be.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok first your my hero and second - don't ever do anything that scary again - meaning going to that strange man's house.

I feel bad for Cooper but I think he is one lucky pup and it won't be long before he fills out and becomes a happy, confident member of the family. I would change his name (although Cooper is cute) and start his training from scratch. I wouldn't worry about the language barrier I doubt he knows any commands in english or spanish. Use Bobby, he will learn from her much faster then on his own. Give him a few days to settle in and then I bet he will catch on fast. 

Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just going to agree with everyone, you are wonderful, DON'T DO THAT AGAIN!, and he is very lucky to have run across your radar. In a week of your good care and kindness, Cooper will be a different dog. I think he does need a new name, a completely fresh start.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for taking Cooper in! I think he and Bobby look fab together. I'm sure he is going to blossom under your care. I don't envy you the decision about whether to keep one of your stray pups or Cooper. I'll be honest and say that I hope that you keep Cooper. I think overall he will be a better fit with your family but you and your husband will know best.


----------



## trekkie2 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so glad we wont have to see yours and coopers story on Law and Order! he is wonderful and im so glad you were able to get him. I just got a rescue from the shelter that i am sure is a littermate to my guy. so now i have 2 - 5 month olds in the house and second the "full of " statement. 

My girl did the same thing, took her about 2 days to settle down, and now she acts like she has been home forever. I'm still trying to figure out how to train, walk and spend time alone with 2 of them, good practice for our organizational skills i guess. 

post more pics!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so glad to hear you are safe and this has worked out. Give Cooper time to settle in, once he does, you'll see a complete turn around in him. He's a doll!

I'm a volunteer with a Golden Rescue Group here in NC-we always give our Intakes a new name-it's a new beginning for them more or less, it was recommended by a trainer our group works with. It's up to you as to whether or not you want to give Cooper a different name though.

Look at it this way, if your husband had been home and you asked if you could get Cooper, he might have said no. This way when he comes home, it's already a done deal......... 

How can he resist Cooper's sweet little face????????


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my, you are so BRAVE!! I'm not sure if I would of followed him to his house. I'm a wimp like that : ) I'm soooooo glad you got Mr. Cooper and saved him from his former life. You are seriously my hero and SuperWomen to all the puppies there. I can't wait for more stories and pictures of your adventure with Cooper.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, as far as going into the home of a strange man... yeah - you probably shouldn't make a habit of that!

But that said, I'm happy to hear that it worked out and you have Cooper safe and sound, at home with you! 
He sure is an adorable little guy. It's no wonder he's a little nervous and restless. It sounds like the poor little guy was pretty much isolated and led a very dull life. He's probably had more excitement in one day, now, than he's had in his entire life. He probably doesn't know how to cope with all these new experiences, yet. He'll realize that he just won the puppy lottery and will probably get used to his 'new normal' pretty quickly. 

And I vote for keeping the name. I'm kinda partial to it, having had a Cooper myself.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I did a speed-read through this thread to make sure you got home safe with the puppy. I wasn't online yesterday so I'm just catching up. Whew!!! Glad to hear you and Cooper are safely home. Poor little guy, but I'm sure you'll have him healthy and looking spectacular in no time :smooch:


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*amazing tenacity*

I have been following this thread and at times have been on pins and needles. You go Girl !!

Wow, you're very heroic. And now to see the pics of the actual puppy, who is a doll by the way.

I'm trying to think of a name to suggest.

You could call him Nicholas after St. Nick just like Christmas because he no doubt should be celebrating. You're his Santa it's just a couple of months early.Plus the whole white beard thing perfectly matches his coat.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow! What a story! I'm soo happy that Cooper is in your hands and loving care now! (and I hope he gets to stay! ) I think a name change for a fresh start is a good idea if you know that this will be his permanent home. 

As for his nervousness, I think it will take a few days for him to get used to the new environment. He's probably not used to so much attention and company. He will come around on his own when he's ready!  We're going to need LOTS of pictures!!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok guys!! thanks again for the kind words. I caved and told the Hubby about Cooper. I sent him a picture of him today with no message and tonight on the phone he said...oh that pic of Bobbie was so cute...I told him that wasnt Bobbie and he was confused...he said well who is it, I said Bobbies Brother...he said how did you get a pic of Bobbies brother..I said I took it in our bedroom...it took him a couple seconds but he finally understood....I asked if he was mad, and he said the opposite that he was excited to get home and meet him. He send me a text a few minutes ago and said that he is proud of me and that I did well by saving this puppy...=) so that makes me feel great...I hated hiding the fact I had a new pup in the house from him.

We are going to change his name for sure. We want a B name to match with Bobbie. I dont know what is going to happen...to keep Leah, not to, to Keep Cooper not to. I just have to wait and see what is best for our family in these coming weeks.

So B name suggestions....Hubby says Buddy or Bart...I think both are horrible!! I am thinking Bradley or Blaine....but cant imagine shouting blaine in thepark??? B ideas??

Thanks guys.....Dogs are my weakness...off for a walk and then sleep!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lovemydoggies*

Lovemydoggies

I am so GLAD THAT YOU ARE SAFE, and that Cooper is Safe!!!

How wonderful that Bobbie has her brother home!!

B names-how about Barkley, or Beau?


BOTH BOBBIE AND COOPER ARE JUST GORGEOUS!! He is probably ancy because he wasn't played with and is in a new environment!
How old are Bobbie and Cooper?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

So happy for you and your hubby, you both sound like wonderful people. I hope you keep little "What's his new name". 

My favorite "B" name is Bailey and it can be a boy or girl's name. Bobby & Bailey kind of go together too. 

You know if you give him a "B" name to go with Bobby you HAVE TO KEEP HIM - right??


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love name games. OK here are my suggestions
bobby and blue
bobby and steve (I know, not a b name, but it sounds fun together)
bobby and beau
bobby and brooks
" and brady
" and beans
" and benny
" and bojangles


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bolt
buddy
bently


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think what you have done saving those puppies and now bobbies brother is amazing and your husband being proud of you for doing it shows what a wonderful person he is too. As for a name how about Billy? Bobby and Billy sound cute together.


Wendee


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Banjo
Barkley
Barney
Body
Bogey
Bosely
Brody


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I forgot to mention I am only allowed to keep one puppy not both....um Im like Barkley..thats cute

How do you possibly choose!?!? Time will tell.

If it was possible I would have at least 10 dogs =)


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just read through these names and looked at his face...he totally looks like a Brody...I like Brady and Billy too...more??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I forgot to mention I am only allowed to keep one puppy not both....um Im like Barkley..thats cute
> 
> How do you possibly choose!?!? Time will tell.
> 
> If it was possible I would have at least 10 dogs =)


Well that's just not fair! After having a litter of little monsters in your house, just three would be nothing!

I have no idea how you would choose between them. Maybe you can find a home that you can visit with on a regular basis for one - I still don't know how you would ever choose which one to rehome!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

boomer
bossy(bozzy)
bowie
bucky
buckly
buzby
bullet
basil
buddy
I like brady, brody and barkly as well


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

What about Beau? I like Barkley, too!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Badger
Bodger


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's a cutie. <:

Brian (Brye)
Bones


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Brinkley
Brody
Barnaby


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bobbie and Billy!!!! Not very original but cute and you won't be embarassed to call out their names at the dog park.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I obviously liked his former name, having a Cooper myself  But with a B, I like Bentley, Bond, Braco, Brandon, Brass, Beowulf, Brun, Blondie, Bacchus and Baldwin.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I want to keep with an IE theme because of Bobbie....I like Bradie the most, but Billie and Brodie...and Brien...=)

Last night was really hard. Little guys seperation anxiety is really showing, and I understand...but this was my second night with 4 hours of sleep. If I crate him he barks non stop, if he is alone he barks and paces nonstop and scratches and eats...oh my god you should see what he did to our brand new sofa last night...I am not very happy!! So the only thing I have found to keep him calm is let him be totally free with the door open to outside and my bedroom door open. he paced until 5am this this morning and I thought I was going to die. I finally got Bobbie out of her crate to try to help me tackle this wild beast. I fed them breakfast at 6 and I thought they would eat and go to sleep together somewhere...Wrong they wrestled...and he was crazy since I wasnt there...We all didnt pass out until 8ish and then I was back up at 9....booo

I need to read up on seperation anxiety. I understand that this is a huge change for him. I think he is feeling like he cant let me out of his site because he is afraid I will leave him...he is my little shawdow!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Very likely his behavior is due to poor socialization as a wee puppy added with being bounced around. I think you need to face the possible reality that he's not going to ever get past all of his issues - a lot of dogs can learn to cope better but deep down, they will still always be insecure. For example, I think it's unlikely for him to grow up into an outgoing, completely confident dog. That said, a lot of dogs aren't that way and still are loving, wonderful pets. My Willow is a loving wonderful pet but I just can't do everything with her that I can do with Max because hindsight, we did not socialize her at all and we got her before 8 weeks. I have read some really great advice from people on this forum re: treating things like this. I think your best bet is to start a post on behavioral forum re: the little guy so everyone sees it and can give you some ideas. Not all people will think this thread = behavioral advice so they might miss it.


If you can only keep one, I think it's important not to put preconcieved notions or what you thought you would want over the strength of the bond you have with each dog. Lea may not be golden, but if she has a stronger connection to you and you to her, I think you may look back and regret not choosing her just because she wasn't a golden retriever. Just because a dog is a golden retriever doesn't make it a friendly, confident, no issues wonderful pet and not being a golden retriever doesn't ensure that it is none of those things. You will have a connection with Leah since you've been her mom since 3 days old that you may never come across again. It is a difficult decision - just saying think hard before you make it and please don't make it based solely on what you thought you'd like your doggy family to look like in the future.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you Momtomax...you always give me the best advise!!! I do want to help this poor little guy....

Since we live on the roof of an apartment I want to make sure my neighbors are not going to murder me because of all his barking...when Im home and he cant see me hes crazy and when hes alone....I went running errands this morning and sat outside the front door for a couple minutes listening to him and it broke my heart how sad he sad....crying, howling and barking...like he was begging PLEASSEEE dont leave me... I will post in the behavior forum... Thanks!!

After talking to the Hubster we are going to go with Bradie. I think it suits him well. And I wanted something IE after bobbie...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Just posting to point that I editted my response. I hope I'm not crossing any line here - but as a reader, I've been along with your for this ride. I am sorry that you have to make another tough decision.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

OK...what did the little beast do to your couch? 
It really was only the 1st night for him give him time...the night to rescued him can't really count since you got him home in the middle of the night. Just make sure you wear him out today maybe he will be tired tonight...hope, hope, hope!!! Becareful not to let Bobbie change her habits to much (she is your good dog) while working with the new guy. I bet today will be better... Where is the new guy "sleeping" my guys cried the 1st few nights they were home and the crates were right beside our bed, I ended up sleeping on the floor part of the night with my hand in the crate. It will get better...just give it time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bradie*

Love the name Bradie. 
I agree that if you post in Behavior Forum there will be many great suggestions on how to help Bradie with his separation anxiety!!

I also agree that you have a bond with Lea, and her not being a Golden Retriever should not stand in the way.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Bradie is a GREAT eater and the only reason for him to be so thin was the neglect. But, dont worry I will have him a fat pup in no time....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lovemydoggie*

Lovemydoggie

I am sure that Bradie will put on a few pounds!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww i love the name Bradie!!! Bradie and Bobbie <3


----------



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

I may be a little biased but BODHI is my favorite B name! I fell in love with that name and it suits my boy well. It goes with your IE theme too, you could spell it Bodie...but Bradie is a very nice name too and you are right, from the pictures, that name does suit his sweet face!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Pics from last night in bed. Its the first time I have seen him smile. He paced but slept better. He only woke me up 4 times I think from 11pm until 8am. I took pic showing how close he has to be to me so he does not panick. I still need to post in the behavior forum. I really want to make him confident not for him to not be scared if I walk out of the room. My poor little guy. Im hopefully meeting the guy today for his papers and we will see if they really are brother and sister Im so excited!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw hes such a snuggle bug! So cute. Gooodluck and i hope they are siblings! That would be the best happy ending !


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

He is up 1.8lbs is 3 days....horray...a lot more to go! so 10.7 kilos or 23.7lbs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*lovemydoggies*

lovemydoggies

BRADIE is gorgeous!!!

HE loves you!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

They cant be brother and sister. Today I was giving him a bath and I saw a tattoo inside his left ear. So I have been reading up on tattoos. It seems like it is not very popular anymore becuase of microchipping and even so it should be in the right ear. I read that the numbers give information about the breeder, parents and litter, but I have NO idea how to get this information.

Any ideas?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

There should be a national tattoo registry. Try google and see if there is one in Spain. If no joy let me know the tattoo number and I will ask on the big UK golden group I am a member of as I know we have traced other goldens through this. Annef


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have been searching and searching and I cant find anything. His number is 169020. I will keep looking but would love the help since I have no info at all on him. Thanks


----------



## tinaborgen (Oct 27, 2010)

sure you cant convince your hubby to keep all three?

if you do have to let one go i would be careful with which one you let go... my concern would be about the wellbeing of bradie if he has to be put into another home. if he shows improvement with you in time it may all come crashing down again if he has to be rehomed. i know you love your little shepherd puppy too but maybe she would cope better with being rehomed than little bradie would? 

just some questions that popped into my head when i was reading through the thread just now.

btw... you are awsome for saving this little boy  well done and he looks gorgeous too


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think this means that he can't be her brother, this is some info I found:


_General Rules for Pet Owners in Spain_
_All domestic pets in Spain must be identified by microchip or by a clearly readable tattoo. The tattoo will only be accepted as a means of identification until 3 July 2011._


It also says this but I wouldn't take him to the vet because they may not let you bring him home:
*Found a pet in Spain?:*

Take the animal to a local vet who will check if it is identified
If it is not identified the finder may keep it or contact the *SPA* (*Sociedad Protectora de Animals*) to ask for help.
The last option is to take the animal to the public kennels (*Perrera Municipals*), where, if nobody wants it and it is unclaimed within 13 days, it will be euthanised.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Are you still going to be meeting with his previous owner to get his papers?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am trying to meet woth the previous owners but he wont contact me back. He says owner #2 still has his records of shots and breeder ect. Im not sure why he never had anything...that proves he never took him to the vet himself.

I am planning on getting Bob chipped (my vet wont do young pups) and if I keep him of course I wouls as well, but if he is already tattood I dont think he could be chipped as well...sigh. 

If they were bro and sis I dont understand why she wouldnt have been done if they do it at the breeder. I also read everything I cold last night about the rules here. It just seems strange to me, I guess.

About Leah, she is huge and runs as part of the pack and they accept her. Having 3 dogs is a lot of us though. Hubby says no, and he is firm with me. I say ¨but, but¨he just says ¨Sarah we live in an apartment in the middle of the city we cant have 2 big and 1 huge dog in our house¨ I understand and agree with him, but it is hard for me. I love Leah. She has some food agressiona and she growls and barks a lot but she is doing as well with potty training as they are and she hasnt pooped in the house in 4 DAYS!!! She is on a raw diet and sleeps in her crate for naps and night and does not cry...she is just kinda the perfect pup...apart fromm her sometimes agression! 

I also understand that taking on Buddie (Bradie wasnt sticking...we liked the name, but it didnt fit and we kept forgetting what to call him...I think we are going to stick with this one..hahah) is a huge task. He is pretty messed up and will take a lot of training and time, but thats not saying we couldnt fix him and he wouldnt be great in a new home. I have had 2 fosterdogs in the past I thought I could never fins homes for, but I did after they were better. I had a horribly beaten 6 month old pug about 5 years ago that the owner broke his leg because he was barking all the time in his kennel, took him to the vet to fix it, when the vet told him how much it would be to fix the leg, the guy took him outside and threw him against a car and left him. The vet called me and I took him. Lloyd was my hardest case. It took 6 months of intensive training before we saw any result and longer to find a family. Many years ago a puppy mill closed in MI I took 2 4 week old Pomeranians that were sickly. Um, my parents took one from me when she was like 10 weeks, but the other was born with hydrochepilis (sp) and was hypoglycemic and had horrible Epilepcy. He just shook all the time, his name was Frank. I never thought he would live he was so sick and tiny. I nursed him for 9 months and the right owners came along that also had a special needs Great Dane and they accepted his seizures and that he would need meds for the rest of his life, but loved him still. So those were my hardest ones so far and they both found homes. i think Buddie is going to rank right up there with him.

Ok with this ramble I am just saying I do not feel like I am ready to part with Leah because I brought this new guy home. If we were in a home out of the city. there is no question. Time will tell who fits the best in my family.

Buddie, Bradie, Cooper Ect. Only woke us up 2x so that is huge, the first time at 3am. we are making progress.

Im going to bother the guy again and again for the papers, hopefully he will contact me.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck with getting the papers. I came home with a fourth dog this past year. Not because I wanted one, but because a woman was at the local Petsmart saying that she found him on the side of the road and couldn't keep him herself. The way she talked made me think that she was going to release him back to the streets if someone didn't take him. I brought him home and spent over an hour tracking down the owner. Long story short...she had found the dog, but told the owner that she wanted to keep him. The _*owner*_ was only keeping him until she could find a place for him because the previous owner didn't want him. She came and got him and I just pray that he is okay. My husband (and I agreed) was very firm three is enough. Eventually we'll go down to two.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I posted the last post 7 hours ago and since have called the guy 2X and sent 2 test messages. I know he is avoiding me. I told him to give me the contact info for the last owners and I would get the paers myself....who BUYS a dog without getting his medical/ shot and breeder records!!! My hubby said maybe he was stolen by the last guy!

I am so confused. What if I take him to the vet and they take him from me because he was stolen!?!?

And if he has no records what do I do? I have to start with the shots all over again? Is that ok for him? He needs to have his passport by Xmas because if he is still with us we are taking a roadtrip through France and Italy. So EVERYTHING has to be done and documented by then. Plus if I dont have papers how do I know if they are really related or when his real birthday is... Im trying to help this guy but am frustrated. what do other people do when they take in rescues that are not pups, and have no records?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If he really was stolen you should return him to the rightful owner--maybe they have kids who are heartbroken.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> If he really was stolen you should return him to the rightful owner--maybe they have kids who are heartbroken.


I agree with this but how does she find out who the owner is? It looks like you are going to have to take him to the vet and figure things out


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The rescue takes in puppies around that age all the time, most of the time there are no vet records. We just have to vaccinate them as if they have never had any. 

You probably should just go ahead and have it done, there's no way to know if he ever had any vaccinations or not. There are a lot of people who never take their puppy to the vet.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I finally broke down and told hubby the story about how I got the little guy, and he is angry at me for putting myself in danger.

He and I both agree that if our guy is stolen he does deserve to go back to the rightful owner. I am going to take him to the vet next Thurs. (when the english speaking vet is in) and see what we can do to locate who tattooed him. 

I am so nervous about this. I am just trying to help him.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Brave thing to do. Ask the vet if he can stay with you until you can match him up with his first owners/breeder. Maybe it's true and the people gave him away. Either way, it's good to know. Scary thing though, for sure.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

The guy finally called me back, and he told us that the breeders where actually the people that give the puppies for the seeing eye dogs and his tatto is his seeing eye dog tattoo. Im not sure what happened to make him not in the program. He supposibly id giving me the papers on Tuesday. So we are thinking he is not stolen, but there are A LOT of answered Q's. Again dont think he is Bobs brother as she was from a nasty BYB, but they sure look alike. Tomorrow is her 4 month old bday and we are pretending it is his too =)


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I have put the tattoo number on the UK goldens group and will let you know if I get any information back Annef


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

He is beautiful, brother or not!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Have only had one message back saying tattoos in the uk have a letter code in front of the number. Is there one or just the number. Well done on being so brave and collecting him and taking him in. Think you deserve thanks for doing so much for dogs Annef


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just weighed the kids and this is amazing. When Buddie came to us he was 21.5lbs 5 days later he is 27.1. He has gained 5.6lbs in 5 days!!!!!! I am sooo excited. Just with regular feedings he is adding weight so quickly. It just proves that he wasnt being fed properly. Bob is 29, so he is almost caught up to her, but I imagine him surpassing her soon.

Last night was the worst night so far, I was a little crazy this morning. He was up most of the night pacing and getting in and out, in and out of my bed. Barking and barking. Hubby sleeps though everything as I go insane. I got Bobby and Leah up at 5 to play with him and eat breakfast and I was hoping he would settle but he just barked and was crazy, I lost it and starting yelling at poor hubby that I couldnt do this, that he was making me mad. So he got up at 545 and didnt go back to bed.

Today was thier 4 month old birthday so we had a strawberry cream cake made for them...I will post pictures soon, but the camara is dead, and then we went to the dog park and they played and got muddy, and they shared a plain cheeseburger. Lots of junk food today but my babies dont turn 4 months old everyday

We just got home from our last walk of the night and I am about to give Buddy a seditive so hopefully we all can get some must needed rest tonight!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You really have your hands full, and lot's of stuff going on, nerves get frazzled, be kind to yourself, you have done GREAT.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

annef said:


> Have only had one message back saying tattoos in the uk have a letter code in front of the number. Is there one or just the number. Well done on being so brave and collecting him and taking him in. Think you deserve thanks for doing so much for dogs Annef


No letter, only the numbers unless I am not reading it right. Thanks for helping me


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally got Buddies papers tonight!!!! The plot thickens...we are actually his 5th home....no wonder he cant sleep unless hes sedated...he thinks he will be left any second. He was born on May 29th so that makes him over 5 months! It is insane to me that a 5 month old boy can weigh 21lbs, it makes me ill. This is where he came from...what do you think...puppy mill or reputable breeder...explains his tattoo.

Centro canino de Moralzarzal


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks website tells me nothing ... I only read english (and not always well, LOL)
Poor puppy 5 homes in 5 months!!! The world is a scary place for the little guy.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

ah 5 homes, that breaks my heart


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Finally got Buddies papers tonight!!!! The plot thickens...we are actually his 5th home....no wonder he cant sleep unless hes sedated...he thinks he will be left any second. He was born on May 29th so that makes him over 5 months! It is insane to me that a 5 month old boy can weigh 21lbs, it makes me ill. This is where he came from...what do you think...puppy mill or reputable breeder...explains his tattoo.
> 
> Centro canino de Moralzarzal


This is really heart breaking, the poor little guy. No wonder he can't settle down, but with love, patience (sedatives for you both) and time I just know he will be the Golden he was born to be. Please give him a big hub for me.


----------



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

I was just reading through this thread and want to tell you that you are an amazing woman. This world needs a lot more of you. I had tears running down my face the whole time. Bless you


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Poor little mite. The kennel has a several breeds, no pedigrees etc on there. I would say commercial breeders rather than anyone who really cares for the breed. Translations only show the breed standard. Annef


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Annef, I translated it too and you are right it said the breed standards. I looked through the pics and the locations of the mothers and babies did not look good. How can you be a commercial breeder without having pedigree dogs??? I dont understand.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

by the way in my mind a commercial breeder is a puppy mill. I want to visit this place, and pretend I am looking for a pup. Hubby says bad idea because of how I am, he thinks it will be too emotional, but I feel I want to see where my boy came from.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

How is Buddy doing today? Still improving? How is little Leah? I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bobby*

Poor little Bobby has had it so rough!
Thank God you have him now!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I so glad you finally got Buddie's papers, his short life history explains his behaviors and
may help you cope and help him adjust. He's so lucky to have found you.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's funny how you said you wanted to rescue another golden one day and one just kinda showed up in your life. What you are doing for all the puppies you've rescued is nothing short of amazing.

Wendee


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

5 homes already? Bless his little heart.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless you for all you are doing for this boy, with 5 homes i am sure he is very confused.....thank you for giving him a 5th chance!


----------

